# Overclocking HP Touchpad 1.5-1.7Ghz



## Blindrage606

As I eagerly await my incoming touchpad from HP, i've dug up a couple sources for OC'ing the HP Touchpad to 1.5-1.7Ghz. Apparently, it significantly increases [email protected] cost(at similarly to the iPad2 [email protected] A5).









http://www.webosbuzz.com/hp-touchpad/694-how-overclock-hp-touchpad-1-5ghz.html

http://www.zdnet.com/blog/mobile-news/overclocking-the-hp-touchpad-cranks-up-the-speed/3581

Discuss,and share attained OC's!


----------



## Al plants Corn

The way to do it is so damn easy. Preware comes loaded with two versions of the kernel. A backup and that overclocked version. Just run it and you're golden for what I see.


----------



## Mmansueto

Super Easy to do. Install Preware, install uberkernal (in kernal section of preware), then install Guvnah, and change the profile.


----------



## derickwm

Hmm this'll be fun when mine come in


----------

